# windows 10?



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Anybody planning to upgrade right away?


Whats it going to do for me?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Signed up...

Now if I'm actually gonna?

Need to check compatibility on some apps and for sure hardware before I do.

Does not look like it's going be anywhere the quantum leap, from the user experience, of 7 to 8. I'd say off the top of my head security and permissions will likely be even tighter than 8. Really my only beef with 8 is the nazi level of security with networking other earlier operating systems.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmmm I'm still on XP, and everything works as good as or better then 9 on the GFs puter. think I'll pass

Probebly one of a few who like simple and working VS bells n whistles


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Red Adobe said:


> Hmmmm I'm still on XP, and everything works as good as or better then 9 on the GFs puter. think I'll pass
> 
> Probebly one of a few who like simple and working VS bells n whistles


Problem with xp is all its vulnerabilities, which requires a billion and one patches and updates. Which i don't think they are even updating anymore. Not good for protecting your files. With that said, xp was one of the best things that ever came out of Microsoft.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

When you have a stable platform stick with it as long as you can


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The only thing I use my pc for anymore is contracts and quickbooks. Everything else is done on Android mobile devices. It's amazing what my phone does for me these days. It has almost made my desktop obsolete.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have signed up for it, would like to see more information on it though. Have 7 on my desktop which has been ok . And 8 on my laptop, never really have cared for 8.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have an icon that appeared on my desktop that wants me to join...that I can't get rid of.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Just uninstall Update KB3035583 to get rid of the annoying upgrade notice.


There is a lot to be wary of with Win10, especially in a business environment. Last bad news I heard is that once they put you on an upgrade cycle that's it. You have no choice about updates. You are forced to get each and every update even if they use them to remove features from the OS. Also us regular users will be issued updates very quickly and used as a test bed for them to work out the bugs before the longer business cycles get them. MS was very open about that fact surprisingly.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> I have signed up for it, would like to see more information on it though. Have 7 on my desktop which has been ok . And 8 on my laptop, never really have cared for 8.


I recently installed a $5 program (30 day free trial) "start8" that gives back the Windows 7 start button that has made Windows 8 bearable for me. Otherwise my new laptop had been mostly just sitting unused. My old laptop is physically falling apart but running Windows 7 I just kept using it instead of the new one. 

I've "reserved" my Windows 10 upgrade and will probably check it out when the time comes.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I "reserved" 10 as well. I'm thinking about "unreserving" it though.


is there any reason to update though? My wife has windows 8 and I completely hate it. Although her computer is slow and lags. I'm in a state of irritation anytime I use it. :laughing:


I've had vista (laptop) and windows 7 for a total of 10 yrs, and never had a single issue. "It just works" I love windows 7 compared to 8. 


I still use my desktop for a majority of my online stuff so I want an OS designed for a desktop.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> is there any reason to update though?
> 
> I still use my desktop for a majority of my online stuff so I want an OS designed for a desktop.



two reasons to update

1. Stay current with operating systems. 
2. Higher levels of security.

Don't see any advantages? Stick with what you like/know/have. 

Your issue with win 8/10 from vista/7 is a "change" thing. Hard to move to something new, when what you got works fine or worked hard to get used to it. Absolutely nothing wrong with that

Win 8 was not much more than 7 with a new user interface wrapper. Really sucked and much swearing while adapting to 8 by me. Don't know if it's better, but it is a slightly different user experience and the direction of MS operating systems all the way around. Days of the desktop being an operating systems primary focus are gone.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My windows 8 is exactly like 7. I downloaded an app to make it the same as the old desktop view. Complete with start menu and everything. I can go back and forth anytime I want.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> My windows 8 is exactly like 7. I downloaded an app to make it the same as the old desktop view. Complete with start menu and everything. I can go back and forth anytime I want.


What app is that one mike?


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Sticking with Win 7*

Tried the upgrade path on a desktop system that is* 1 year old* and Windows10 would not install, said "not enough memory", even though the PC has 8gb memory. Microsoft's response was "you need a newer PC.."

Been running Win7 w/out any hassles, will probably stick with it..

J


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> What app is that one mike?


There's one you pay for and one you don't. I think the v one vi have want paid for. Everytime you start your computer it prompts you to upgrade. Just say no each time. Here it is. 

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Most people hate Win8 for one reason. It's got a stupid UI. The OS itself is fine. The UI is non-intuitive and they changed so many things just to change them. They didn't exactly make any improvements to the UI. They dumbed it down and made it harder to find things for people that actually knew what they were looking for. 10 is suppose to fix some of that, but I doubt it'll fix everything. The "improvements" in 8 are here to stay.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Problem with xp is all its vulnerabilities, which requires a billion and one patches and updates. Which i don't think they are even updating anymore. Not good for protecting your files. With that said, xp was one of the best things that ever came out of Microsoft.


I just read somewhere that the navy or some branch of government is going to pay millions of dollars to continue to use XP.

We invented modern computing. It's sad to see that we can't stay on the cutting edge.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I run windows virtually using parallels on a mac so I'm not in any hurry to upgrade from 8 to 10. No doubt I would have to buy a new version of parallels to be compatible or some such thing.

Was there a compelling reason why they skipped version 9, or was it simply a marketing decision?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I think they wanted to distance themselves from 8 a bit and did a version skip to try and make it appear this was a very different windows.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> There's one you pay for and one you don't. I think the v one vi have want paid for. Everytime you start your computer it prompts you to upgrade. Just say no each time. Here it is.
> 
> http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/


That's the same one I installed......so much better :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I am in their Microsoft Insider program and I've got my copy already. I installed it and so far it's OK. It's similar to Windows 8 except that they aren't shoving the new UI down your throat. They have options to turn off the safeguards and training wheels that annoy those of us who know what we are doing (as mentioned in an earlier post) and it just lets you work without a bunch of "Are you sure you wanna do that?" warnings. 

They did away with Internet Explorer as the web browser and now they have this thing called Microsoft Edge. I haven't had a chance to dive deep into it yet but apparently it lets you mark up a page that you are looking at and then you can share it with someone so they can see what you're looking at. I'm sure this application has its place but I'm not quite sure how it would be useful.

Up to this point I decided that I would be a die-hard XP user until the guys with the dark glasses and windowless van show up at my door. A few years ago I bought 15 PC's at a lot auction and I had all of the XP licenses so that was pretty much all I used up to this point. Now that I was able to obtain version 10 at no cost... except for the time and effort spent beta-testing and making suggestions for improvement, I figured that this is where I will break away.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> I just read somewhere that the navy or some branch of government is going to pay millions of dollars to continue to use XP.
> 
> We invented modern computing. It's sad to see that we can't stay on the cutting edge.


Even scarier is I know of some places still running Windows NT 4.0 workstation and server. And these are business's...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gideond said:


> Most people hate Win8 for one reason. It's got a stupid UI. The OS itself is fine. The UI is non-intuitive and they changed so many things just to change them. They didn't exactly make any improvements to the UI. They dumbed it down and made it harder to find things for people that actually knew what they were looking for. 10 is suppose to fix some of that, but I doubt it'll fix everything. The "improvements" in 8 are here to stay.


They basically force you to use the search function.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

wallmaxx said:


> I just read somewhere that the navy or some branch of government is going to pay millions of dollars to continue to use XP.


It is indeed true. It is known in some of the darker corners of the industry that XP is identical to Server 2008 as far as the kernal and some of the interworkings behind the GUI which is still fully supported. So what people are doing is editing their registry to make their version of XP identify itself as a Server '08 box so it can continue to get the latest security patches.

Also, some of the gov't facilities that I've been in are still using XP so either they are using the same workaround or they are paying MS those millions to keep it going exclusively for them the same way that GM still manufactures spanking brand new older-model cars and trucks for the gov't and municipal fleets.


----------

